
Best practices for password hashing, storage, and SASL - SamWhited
https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-whited-kitten-password-storage/
======
pelliphant
I'm a bit confused by the title of the document.

draft: It's a draft

Whited: Name of author

Password storage: It's about password storage.

But "kitten" ??? what does that mean in this context? Is it "small cat"?

~~~
SamWhited
Yup, KITTEN is the short name for the working group. It's the IETF, probably
best not to ask… :)

EDIT: I just realized it's probably a joke, the working group _should_ be
CATNG if it were using its acronym, so the next generation of a CAT is a
KITTEN, presumably. As you can tell, I wasn't around when the WG was started.

~~~
pelliphant
aaah, ok, so an internal joke then. :)

Thnx for clarifying.

